# Can u recommend repairer for SMEV Oven/Grill?



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Towards the end of the summer the SMEV gas oven/grill in the van decided to stop working - it won't light up/stay lit. Gas is coming through okay. 

Hambilton's had a look at it but said they were unable to source 2 sensors which it probably needed (parts obsolete no longer available) plus 'probably' another part the name of which I cannot remember.

Now a new oven costs £400 + so I'm not going to go that route unless I've exhausted all other possibilities. Any ideas? Any recommendations for a repairer? Thanks...


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I can't believe that the parts you may need are obsolete seeing that your van is only 10 years old max. 

Suggest you first phone Daren Leadbetter on 01636 704201 and ask for Hymer Parts. He is very knowledgeable about all things Hymer. He should be able to suggest the likely parts that may be causing your problem with the SMEV oven.

In the past, I have used a mobile caravan gas technician to fix and service my fridge. His business was linked to a local Caravan Supplier - so maybe a good place to start to identify which parts are required. 

I would budget around at least £200 for call out fees, identification of the parts required, cost of the replacement parts, fitting and testing. 

So, maybe, £400 + fitting of a new oven may not seem so bad if it is not possible to obtain replacement spare parts.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening HermanHymer,

Hambilton Engineering are a very reputable company, who are unlikely to have provided incorrect advice to you however they may only have pursued the sourcing of parts through Hymer who may no longer offer this as a spare.

It is quite possible that the parts for your oven are now obsolete, however I would recommend that you contact either www.leisureshopdirect.com or www.leisurespares.co.uk for further assistance with the details of your oven; the ID sticker should be visible on the frame once the door is opened or on the back of the unit which may be accessible upon removal of a fridge vent if located near by.

Darren Leadbetter is very knowledgeable about Hymer parts; that can not be disputed but please also note that Brownhills are no longer an authorised Hymer agent and now submit enquiries through and purchase their Hymer spares from another UK dealer.

You can locate your preferred Hymer dealer here: http://www.hymer.com/en/service-area/find-dealers/?country=GB&location=&filter=trader

The diagram below is taken from a 2004 C524, the last production year for this model.










The thermocouples that appear to be the issue are shown in position 17 and two are shown.

PN 1569658. No price and not in stock at Hymer
PN 1578078. €32.47. (Hymer SSP €35.96). Not in stock at Hymer

I have submitted an enquiry with Hymer to request details of whether these are still available and I will update this post with further information when I receive a response.

There is no model information listed but the parts diagram would suggest this is a Smev 30ltr although several variants exist; this model range is still in production however I can not advise whether there have been any changes in production which may affect the compatibility of later replacement parts. It may be possible to utilise a universal thermocouple, however I would be able to provide no further guidance on this point.

If you require any further assistance please let me know.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Aren't they likely to be thermocouples common in other Smev appliances?

I am assuming the flame goes out when you release the button push in?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Erneboy, 

I think it is possible that the thermocouple from another Smev appliance will be suitable however I know that the length of the cable and securing method can differ and the latter can then affect whether it will be in contact with the flame and subsequently perform its function.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Was just thinking it's hardly worth having too many variations on a simple part. Perhaps removing it and comparing it with other stock items would yield results.

I would post it to Leisure spares and ask if they have similar. Can't see each cooker using new designs, why would any company cost themselves money in that way? Just a thought.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Erneboy, 

I am only highlighting the possibility to ensure the HermanHymer is aware of a potential obstacle and although I agree it would seem silly to have multiple alternatives of one part, experience has taught me that it does happen.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree Chris, still it may be worth finding out.

If Leisure Spare can't help it's probably going to have to be a new oven anyway. I would give it a quick try and if that doesn't get a result just replace as the time and effort of tracing a part probably isn't worth it. We had a similar fault with a one year old Smev oven and had umpteen wrong parts sent. Each time we had to take the oven out and strip it to see if the most recent part would fit.We use our van a lot and so wouldn't leave it dismantled awaiting the right part.

Ours wasn't a warranty job because the new Frankia we bought had been imported by the dealer without warranty. Smev UK took the view that it was a Smev Germany warranty issue so they wouldn't deal with it. In the end I bought and fitted a new oven and sent the old one back to the dealer along with the invoice for the new one, Alan.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Erneboy, 

It's a shame to hear of the issues you experienced with your Frankia, given that noone in the UK would take responsibility for the warranty issues you experienced with your oven.

Most manufacturers offer European wide warranties as do Smev (Dometic UK) although as we know not all dealers may wish to pursue the warranty process for a motorhome they did not sell. It did surprise me to hear about Dometic's response as their current position is to extend a two year warranty to their appliances fitted to European imports and three years in UK constructed motorhomes; although I do know how much time has passed so perhaps their position has now changed.

To kill my curiosity were your costs reimbursed?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thermocouples come in all shapes and sizes. I am sure an experienced Gas Engineer could find an alternative.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There are also universal thermocouples out there, you need to know the length and the fitting at each end, but they do come with alternative gas end parts, flame ends are very similar.

A range of thermocouples on Ebay

It's also possible that Smev just bought in an existing FFD which is still available for other models as it's such a common part


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

In the unlikely event that you do actually need a new replacement, try Magnum Motorhomes http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/view_category.asp?catID=308. depending on which model you require they seem to have them from £299
I've found them to be one of the cheapest suppliers of such products.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Knollbeck in Rotherham are also cheap, but they don't keep a lot of stock, as they get all theirs from end of line stock.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Just a thought but when my SMEV grill was playing up i removed it and took it to my local Calor Gas depot where their engineer fixed it for a reasonable sum.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

Further to my last post I have now received my first update from Hymer to advise that PN 1578078 is available with an estimated lead on submission of an order of four to six weeks which has been extended to due the Christmas and New Years closures.

I am still waiting for an update on the other part.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

Further to my last post I have now received my first update from Hymer to advise that PN 1578078 is available with an estimated lead on submission of an order of four to six weeks which has been extended to due the Christmas and New Years closures.

I am still waiting for an update on the other part.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

Hymer have advised that PN 1569658 is no longer available.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank, you, thank you very much for all your time and effort Chris, and to those who sent other useful information.

You were correct it is the 30L model.

Hhrrrmmpph!! B*gg*r! That's not good news. The ZAR is looking a wee bit sick at the moment so maybe I'll just be using the microwave next year. Perhaps I'll turn that space into a pub cupboard.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Aren't they likely to be thermocouples common in other Smev appliances?
> 
> I am assuming the flame goes out when you release the button push in?


Yes, you are absolutely right... gas I'll have to find myself a gaspert to get this sorted by the back door. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't they likely to be thermocouples common in other Smev appliances?
> ...


If you hold the button in, will it stay lit?

If so deffo sounds like the thermocouple, quite an easy and cheap job to do if you remove the oven and take it somewhere, and then refit it yourself, a about an hours labour for a mobile MH man to do it.

I know Chris says the absolute correct one isn't available, but it can still be fixed with a universal one, or the mobile man might know another one which is spot on, as they get to see more variety than a dealers workshop blokey.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> HermanHymer said:
> 
> 
> > erneboy said:
> ...


Hi Kev

Yes it will stay on as long as you keep the control pushed in.

Now to find a blokey who's prepared to put in the effort to find a solution. Lancashire or Norfolk or anywhere in between. Can anyone give me a heads up on a name? I am very talented at all sorts of things and I'm not usually defeated by a blokey-job but I have to admit I'm not up to dismantling the oven myself.

One more question, sorry I'm not very gas-literate. The £299 Smev doesn't have auto-ignition. Now its always easier to push and go obviously, but is the non-auto option ONLY a matter of holding the lighter to the right spot? Or are there other implications?

Thanks again for all help and suggestions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Getting it out is the hard part, then Chrises drawing identifies the parts, the inside end will be held by a screw probably, tother end is a brass nut.

I'd remove it and DIY the job, but I realise not everyone is happy messing with gas stuff, I wasn't but needs must etc.


----------

